# 8 point down



## tree md (Nov 21, 2010)

First deer from my ground blind. What a rush! Shot him yesterday at 4:35. He came through at 25 yards and I let the Guardian eat. Got after him a little too quick. Was trying to find him before it got dark and I jumped him off his bed 60 yards away, I know better. Backed out and came back this morning and found him with a 30 minute tracking job.

Fun hunt!


----------



## GoRving (Nov 21, 2010)

Cool beans on that! I got an 8 last Friday, but it was with a 30-30.


----------



## deeker (Nov 21, 2010)

tree md said:


> First deer from my ground blind. What a rush! Shot him yesterday at 4:35. He came through at 25 yards and I let the Guardian eat. Got after him a little too quick. Was trying to find him before it got dark and I jumped him off his bed 60 yards away, I know better. Backed out and came back this morning and found him with a 30 minute tracking job.
> 
> Fun hunt!



Tenderloins for dinner!!


----------



## deeker (Nov 21, 2010)

GoRving said:


> Cool beans on that! I got an 8 last Friday, but it was with a 30-30.



No pics?

Then it did not happen.

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice buck. I like the chocolate antlers.


----------

